# Cervical Myomectomy



## lindahall082391@yahoo.com (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what CPT code would be used for a CERVICAL myomectomy? I found one for the uterus.


----------



## gena379 (May 19, 2014)

Did you get the answer to this? I have the same question.. thanks.


----------

